# flat back canoe?



## Tony P. (Apr 24, 2019)

Dose anyone know if it is possible to cut a aluminium canoe and put a transom on it? Or is it not worth trying? thanks in advance


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Anything is possible.

The results might not be desirable.

I would't spend one minute even thinking about it as the hull was never designed for a motor.

Look around, there are guys that converted sailboats they got for free into skiffs. Oh wait, all of them have left the building.


----------



## Tony P. (Apr 24, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Anything is possible.
> 
> The results might not be desirable.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks i thought maybe it would work like a gheenoe but those must have a different hull design thanks for the reply


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

If its one of the old Grumman canoes im sure its doable especially if you can weld. the rails or bottom corners on gheenoes have a completely different design which aides in stability.


----------



## Tony P. (Apr 24, 2019)

Boneheaded said:


> If its one of the old Grumman canoes im sure its doable especially if you can weld. the rails or bottom corners on gheenoes have a completely different design which aides in stability.


Oh ok that makes sense iv got a little boat and my buddy wanted a gheenoe but he doesn't have a grand or more and he was wondering if i could build him one out of a old aluminium canoe should I try to build it or should I just tell him to buy a jon boat


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Anything is possible... As stated above results may vary if you do it. I've had both Indian River double ended and squareback canoes and there is little difference in them. The square back does have an enclosed void with foam floatation, kind a like a small step up or low deck back there.

Do you plan to add a gas motor or just a trolling motor ?
For a tolling motor you could simply get a side mount instead.

If you are in Florida your next adventure would be getting it registered, any canoe with a motor must be registered, (FL-Numbers Displayed), and thats no easy task if you don't already have a title or the original "Manufacturing Statement of Origin"... so you may want to look into that aspect before wasting time.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

For many years, canoes had outboard motor mounts that extended off to one side. A small motor was attached and off you went. I used one some 60+ years ago. A side-mount isn't the most efficient, but at the low speeds that you go, it wasn't much of a factor.
https://www.oakorchardcanoe.com/motormount.php


----------



## Tony P. (Apr 24, 2019)

I was looking at a small outboard like 5 hp mabey but i didn't think about the regeistration and title thanks


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

5hp is too much for a typical 16 ft range canoe. You want to stay as light as possible and think in terms of staying under planing speeds where a canoe hull gets very unstable. I have a 2hp I use with a side mount and it works well as a lightweight low speed rig.


----------

